# POWERBOOK 270c



## yamnaka (1 Août 2014)

bonjour 
moi j'ai un problème depuis pas mal de temps maintenant , voila pourquoi je vous expose mon probleme en esperant que quelqu'un puisse m'aider a refaire marcher mon
POWERBOOK DUO 270 c 



donc j'ai un powerbook duo 270 c en parfait etat  que j'ai recuperer pour un rien et j'ai acheter son alimentation pour voir s'il fonctionne et super !  il fonctionne !!! (il s'allume !) 

:mouais:

Je l'allume , le fameux DING et puis écran gris et je n'entends pas de disque dur !! 


puis quand je l'allumme avec le bouton de derriere et celui de devant en haut du clavier
le disque dur se lance mais toujours rien a l' ecran ! 

:mouais:

ensuite j'ai acheter le micro dock et son lecteur de disquette externe 

je le connnecte je met une disquette pour la premiere fois , c'est plug and play super !!!

(sauf que la disquette pour la sortire euhhh  y'a pas moyen avec ces lecteurs ) 

et comment faire pour demarrer sur la disquette s'il vosu plait ? 

:mouais:


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2014)

regarde à côté de la fente d'introduction de la disquette si tu y vois un petit trou

Si c'est le cas, tu y introduit un trombone déplié et tu appuies. Ca active le mecanisme d'éjection de la disquette


----------



## yamnaka (1 Août 2014)

exact !!!! 



y'a un petit trou , franchement je n'y avais jamais fais attention ! 



avec une aiguille a coudre la disquette devrait sortir 
bon me reste plus qu'a trouver ceci 

mais sinon pour le demarrage sur disquette comment on fait ?


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2014)

Je ne sais plus du tout... Est-ce qu'il ne suffit pas d'avoir dans le lecteur une disquette comportant un système valide dessus?

POur forcer le démarrage sur CD, je me rappelle qu'il y avait une combinaison de touche à appuyer (genre alt shift 3 car le lecteur de CD etait sur le numero SCSI 3), mais pour les disquettes je ne sais plus du tout.


----------



## sofizabel (2 Août 2014)

bonsoir
si je peux me permettre, l'aiguille à coudre&#8230; ce n'est pas conseillé; trop pointue.
j'utilise encore souvent de vieux Mac, et parfois des disquettes.
faute de trombone, une mince tige de métal rigide fait l'affaire.
pour éjecter une disquette récalcitrante: pomme Y, ou: redémarrer en maintenant le clic de la souris.
en principe, elle devrait sortir.
pour forcer le démarrage sur la disquette, je ne me souviens plus. je vais chercher dans mes vieux bouquins.
à moins que la manipulation permettant de démarrer sur un autre disque fonctionne; dans ce cas c'est:
pomme-option-majuscule-retour.


----------



## Invité (3 Août 2014)

Normalement sur ce Mac si il y a une D7 avec un système bootable, le démarrage se fait sur la D7.
MaJ : Je viens d'essayer sur mon Duo230 avec une D7 d'urgence de Norton, et ça boote sur la D7 ! 

Il peut y avoir d'autres soucis :
- la D7 est mal faite et ne peut booter ton Duo 
- la connexion avec le lecteur de D7 n'est pas bonne
- la carte mère est morte


----------



## yamnaka (3 Août 2014)

je prepare la video pour vous montrer  le probleme que je n'arrive pas à illucidé


----------



## sofizabel (5 Août 2014)

bonsoir
j'y pense: comment le lecteur de disquette est-il connecté ?


----------



## Invité (6 Août 2014)

Si tu veux jeter un oeil sur le manuel


----------



## yamnaka (7 Août 2014)

ok je regarde et vous tiens au courant

un petit moment pour la video   (probleme technique avec un de mes pcs )


----------



## yamnaka (2 Novembre 2014)

le lecteur de disquette est connecter via son connecteur 
(c'est un bloc entier le lecteur de disquette externe avec le cordon) 

connecter au micro dock connecter a l'arriere du powerbook duo 270c 

et le micro dock on peut y brancher ce lecteur de disquette et une souris 

voila

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h25 ----------

mais bon s'il vous plait aidez moi a demarrer mon powerbook duo 270 c

en fait pensez vous que si j'achete un disque dur avec un mac os 7 installé 

il booterait ?

si quelqu'un a ben je suis la ?

hummm


----------



## Invité (2 Novembre 2014)

Je ne comprends rien
Tu cherche quoi ?


----------



## yamnaka (4 Janvier 2015)

je cherche a le faire demarrer 

je n'ai que le BOING et ecran gris a l ecran  

s il vous plait eclairez moi


----------



## Invité (4 Janvier 2015)

Si déjà tu nous disais ce que c'est cette disquette
Réponse dans 2 mois ?


----------



## yamnaka (4 Janvier 2015)

l:hein:l la disquette ?

une disquette !!!!!


sa n'a pas d importance 

vu que le lecteur de disquette ne se met pas en marche  

vous allez pas me dire que c est la faute a la disquette 

non 

moi je veut juste qu il se mette en marche le lecteur


----------



## Invité (5 Janvier 2015)

yamnaka a dit:


> et comment faire pour demarrer sur la disquette s'il vosu plait ?



Dernière phrase de ton premier post


----------



## yamnaka (5 Janvier 2015)

ben je reprends

Jai un  

POWERBOOK DUO 270 C avec DISQUE DUR 
UN MICRO DOCK et SON LECTEUR DE DISQUETTE


comment faire pour demarrer sur la disquette avec mon powerbook duo 270 c a partir du  clavier  ?


est ce possible ? car je perds vraimemt espoir  j essaye des combinaisons de demarrage 
et le seul qui marche et le reboot 

sinon dites moi au moins que c est normal que je n ai qu ecran gris sans souris ni 
boite  et qu il est foutu


----------



## Invité (5 Janvier 2015)

Je le disais déjà au post #6 : sur ce Mac si il y a une D7 (disquette) avec un système bootable, le démarrage se fait sur la D7.

D'où ma question, qu'est ce que c'est que ta D7 ?


----------



## yamnaka (5 Janvier 2015)

ah ok  :mouais:


----------



## Locke (8 Janvier 2015)

Ca ne date pas de maintenant ta tentative de résurrection... http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/reparation-d-un-powerbook-duo-270-c-achevee-35607.html


----------

